# 3 vintage fountains info requested



## Marnat3 (Feb 9, 2015)

#1
 
Permanent stamped on clip. Black body w/ yellow band at top and base. Threads seem good and lever works.  Nib says "E Faber Medium Made in USA"

#2 
Champion Stamped on clip. Plunger is present and free. Grey shell (celluloid??)Black end caps in each end. Nib says "Iridium tipped Made in USA"

#3
Wearever stamped on clip. Lever is present and free. Black caps and 2 black bands. Small crack on body threads. Nib stamped "Stainless USA" Body maybe celluloid?

Any info as to years or where to find more about them would be greatly appreciated. These kind of found me in a box of other stuff I bought. I didn't even know they were in there.


----------



## magpens (Feb 9, 2015)

I would have them inspected at a pen shop .... there must be one in St. Paul.

They could be collectibles !


----------

